# Breezy Spicy Mexican Turkey Meatloaf



## BreezyCooking (Jan 19, 2009)

I LOVE experimenting with meatloaf recipes.  Have tried & saved a gazillion of them.  And when the local markets have a sale on 3# packages of ground turkey, that's a sign from heaven to me that it's time to try something new - lol!!  So last night I threw this one together, & it turned out so well that my dear husband, who normally just has a slice or two, went back for 2 helpings & insisted I add this to my regular meatloaf lineup.  Served it with some fresh green beans topped with butter & stewed tomatoes.

Breezy Spicy Mexican Turkey Meatloaf
 
3 pounds ground turkey
2 medium onions, peeled & chopped
1 red (or orange or yellow) bell pepper, seeded & chopped
1 large jalapeno pepper, seeded & chopped
2 “Chipotle Peppers in Adobe Sauce”, chopped, + one tablespoon of sauce*
2 large eggs
1 cup seasoned dry bread crumbs (like Progresso brand)
Approx. 1 tablespoon granulated garlic
Approx. 1 tablespoon dried oregano
Approx. ½ tablespoon dried smoked Chipotle chili powder
1 pound extra-sharp cheddar cheese, grated**
Extra-virgin olive oil
 
Preheat oven to 400 degrees.  Lightly oil an 8 x 13 loaf pan (or terrine, 2 smaller loaf pans, or a baking sheet for a freeform loaf***).
 
Saute onions, bell & jalapeno peppers in a few dollops of olive oil until just softened.  Add chopped Chipotles & sauce.  Set aside to cool a bit.
 
In a large mixing bowl, beat eggs thoroughly with a fork.  Add ground turkey, bread crumbs, garlic, oregano, chili powder, grated cheese, & cooled sautéed vegetables.  Mix lightly but thoroughly with hands until ingredients are combined.
 
Press into loaf pan, smooth top, & bake for approx. 1 hour or until the center of the loaf registers 175-180 on an instant-read thermometer or the center of the loaf is no longer pink.  (Don’t worry about the top getting too brown – that’s normal due to the high cheese content.)  Remove from oven & allow to rest for 10 minutes.  Slice & serve as is, or topped with a spoonful or two of your favorite salsa.
 
* Any leftover Chipotle peppers & sauce can be stored in the fridge or freezer & added to chili, tacos, enchiladas, or any other favorite Mexican recipe.
 
**  This is not the time to break out your pricey crumbly aged cheddar.  This is the time for the innocuous inexpensive 1# block of supermarket stuff – lol!!
 
***  I made this in a lovely imported Williams Sonoma pottery loaf pan that’s my “go to” pan for large meat loaves.  However, you can also make this in 2 smaller loaf pans, or make a freeform loaf on a baking sheet.


----------

